# Job vent inside



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, this week the overtime ended. Still don't have all the bills caught up, but that's beside the point. 
We were also informed that because our costs are too high, some of the jobs are being moved to China. At first it was told to us it was "oh, just some of the older mounts," but then the next day it was revealed it was one of our most popular mounts (Ford truck). And that this was a trial run, to see if China can meet our "quality goals" (Hah!) and delivery time and cost (Double Hah, like they can't???). Well, even though it wasn't stated explicitly, I can see within a year or two, I will be out of a job. Maybe even sooner. Ever since our parent company sold us to a "venture capital" company in California two years ago, this has been in the back of our minds. But we hoped it wouldn't happen. 
So, for all of you in the northeast that sees a Fisher plow this winter, know that it's no longer going to be made in the USA. Maybe we can get Boss plows (our closest competition) to come in and buy our building. 
So like where on earth is a 53 year old female going to find a good paying job around here??? Guess I'll have to practice saying, "Would you like fried with your order?"


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear it. It doesn't get any more frustrating than that. All you can do is start job hunting now. I was raised by the philosophy that there was always a job for people willing to work. I know you'll find something.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Vlad,

Thanks for replying with encouragement.
I too know there's a job available for everyone, it's just the quality of the job. Or rather the rate of pay and benefits available.

I was out of work for 4 months in 2000, and believe me, I pounded the pavement and applied everywhere. And it wasn't till I went to a temporary agency that I was able to get anywhere. And fortunately lucked into the one I got now, which turned permanent. Or so I thought.
I'm starting to apply to places now. I hate the thought of starting over at my age, but what can one do? I don't want to wait until the shoe drops and all of us are out on the street.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I know what you're saying Michi, but although keeping a roof over our heads and food on the table is the bottom line, there's no shame in taking whatever comes along while you're still looking. It's doing whatever job you do well that's important. We all know that different areas of the country have different degrees of readily available opportunities. Do what you have to do to keep things together, and something will turn up. On the brighter side of all of this, our age is offset by the fact that things like Halloween and haunting have kept us young at heart. Our bones may creak a little more than they used to, but our minds will compensate. You will be okay in the end.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I hate to hear it, Michigal. It's a good thing that you are thinking ahead, though. Good luck on finding something new.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

It seems there are no long term jobs out there anymore. Everything is so temporary in the workplace anymore with the jobs being taken from under the employees. It's hard to get the money you are currently making because why should they give it to you when they can have someone do the job for a smaller salary. It's also hard when you are accumstomed to a certain life (better working class life) and your salary goes down and now you have to cut costs. I feel your pain Michigal.


----------

